# Pai Natal



## Belinha

Cómo se dice el nombre portugués Pai Natal en español?


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Los nombres no tienden a traducirse pero creo que te podrian ayudar mas en el foro portugues - español


----------



## Carfer

En España Papá Noel, me parece, aunque ya encontré Santa Claus y Santi Clós.


----------



## amistad2008

Belinha said:


> Cómo se dice Pai Natal en español?


 
Si "Pai Natal" es al que aquí en Brasil le decimos "Papai Noel", en español sería "Papá Noel" y me parece que "Santa Claus" y "San Nicolás".

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## coquis14

amistad2008 said:


> y me parece que "Santa Claus" y "San Nicolás".
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


 Te parece bien *amistad* .


----------



## Agró

Si es lo que creo que es debería ser "Papa Noel".


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pero nosotros no decimos Papá Noel, sabemos que así le dicen en otras partes, yo lo conozco como santa clós o sólo santa.
Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Aqui en Brasil, lo más común es "*Papai Noel*". Menos frecuente sería "São Nicolás".

Me parece que en Portugal se le dice "Pai Natal", pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## ñeca

Belinha said:


> Cómo se dice el nombre portugués Pai Natal en español?



Olá Belinha,

En Argentina le decimos *Papá Noel*.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Belinha:

En México, le decimos "Santa Claus". A veces se le conoce también como "Papá Noel".

Comprimentos

Pilar


----------



## Tomby

Por lo que respecta a España se conoce como *Papá Noel*. Tal vez en América se conozca con otros nombres.
¡Vivan los Reyes Magos! 
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

En Chile "Viejito pascuero."


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

El personaje está basado en San Nicolás (según recuerdo este santo fue removido del santoral católico ), cuyo nombre en inglés (_Saint Nicholas_) derivó a "_Santa Claus_", de donde proviene la forma de llamarlo por acá: "*Santaclós*" o "*Santa*" de cariño.

Se dice que originalmente vestía de verde, hasta que cierta marca de bebida carbonatada con botella de forma característica lo vistió con sus colores y por eso ahora viste de rojo. 



Tombatossals said:


> Por lo que respecta a España se conoce como *Papá Noel*. Tal vez en América se conozca con otros nombres.
> ¡Vivan los Reyes Magos!
> TT.


¡Que vivan! 

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> El personaje está basado en San Nicolás (según recuerdo este santo fue removido del santoral católico ), cuyo nombre en inglés (_Saint Nicholas_) derivó a "_Santa Claus_", de donde proviene la forma de llamarlo por acá: "*Santaclós*" o "*Santa*" de cariño.
> 
> Se dice que originalmente vestía de verde, hasta que cierta marca de bebida carbonatada con botella de forma característica lo vistió con sus colores y por eso ahora viste de rojo.
> 
> 
> ¡Que vivan!
> 
> Saludos.


 Sí ,incluso he oído "Sant*i*clós".

Saludos


----------

